# So. Cal. GTG at JT Audio & Accessories Feb. 11th



## cvjoint

First get together of the year for 2012. As you all know 2012 is the end, this is your last chance to show us your toys and listen to some nice cars. 


Because we don't want to reach the end on an empty stomach feel free to contribute some water, soda, or other drinks. We can split the food bill. We always need ice and JT can bring his 1970 ice chest.

Bring chairs if you want to sit down in the shade. 

Address:
1522 W. Embassy St.
Anaheim, Ca. 92802
JT's ph. #: (714)817-8282
9:30am till whenever

Is Vin really using 5" Illuminators in the pillar?
Does Gary have a projector screen in his car?
Do Neel fans really drive from every corner of the U.S. to hear the TL?


One of these is false.

Come find out which one it is.


----------



## meelo

excellent! I will try to make this one to get some feedback on my system!


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> As you all know 2012 is the end, this is your last chance to show us your toys and listen to some nice cars.


This is the end:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRwwUZLV-IE&feature=related


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I'll try to make this one, need to align the car first, but if thats done, I'll be there.


----------



## BuickGN

cvjoint said:


> First get together of the year for 2012. As you all know 2012 is the end, this is your last chance to show us your toys and listen to some nice cars.
> 
> 
> Because we don't want to reach the end on an empty stomach feel free to contribute some water, soda, or other drinks. We can split the food bill. We always need ice and JT can bring his 1970 ice chest.
> 
> Bring chairs if you want to sit down in the shade.
> 
> Address:
> 1522 W. Embassy St.
> Anaheim, Ca. 92802
> JT's ph. #: (714)817-8282
> 9:30am till whenever
> 
> Is Vin really using 5" Illuminators in the pillar?
> Does Gary have a projector screen in his car?
> Do Neel fans really drive from every corner of the U.S. to hear the TL?
> 
> 
> One of these is false.
> 
> Come find out which one it is.


Are you going to be doing the usual measurements?

I'll try and be there but it's going to suck. I have to drop a million pounds in a month so I'll probably be off in my own little world from malnutrition.


----------



## cvjoint

BuickGN said:


> Are you going to be doing the usual measurements?
> 
> I'll try and be there but it's going to suck. I have to drop a million pounds in a month so I'll probably be off in my own little world from malnutrition.


I'll probably leave the mic home for this one. 

Are you some sort of middle weight fighting champion?


----------



## rawdawg

I'll be there.

Other postulations to consider:

Did Michael collide into a bottle of car interior shampoo?
Did BigRed not actually change his set-up this go around?
Will everyone have functional volume knobs?
With JT grubby little mitts on everybody's system, is he holding out on the good stuff?
Did Jimmy add something to his system since 2007?
Are there Grammy's countersunk into the sub enclosures of GSummer's Merc?
Will somebody heinously leave packages of Ding Dongs, Oreo's and a fig newton into GN's ride?

Come...


----------



## colled96

I wish I could be there. Take plenty of pics.


----------



## BuickGN

rawdawg said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Other postulations to consider:
> 
> Did Michael collide into a bottle of car interior shampoo?
> Did BigRed not actually change his set-up this go around?
> Will everyone have functional volume knobs?
> With JT grubby little mitts on everybody's system, is he holding out on the good stuff?
> Did Jimmy add something to his system since 2007?
> Are there Grammy's countersunk into the sub enclosures of GSummer's Merc?
> Will somebody heinously leave packages of Ding Dongs, Oreo's and a fig newton into GN's ride?
> 
> Come...


MMmmmm Oreos.


----------



## grantwb1

I am in! Hoping that my chick will want to do this rather than a valentines date..... Well its good to hope. Maybe Big Red will have 6 15's, last time I heard his truck he was lacking sub bass. Neel I hope you still have them horns, I missed the last meet and love those BMF's. Cvjoint you should have an LS1 motor by now right?


----------



## cvjoint

I have 4 LS1s. One engine on each wheel for torque vectoring.


----------



## jtaudioacc

sounds like fun...I'm there!


----------



## michaelsil1

What are we eating this time?


----------



## Golden Ears

I wish I could be there....though working things to make it. I might got to CES and check out the new toys first.


----------



## astrochex

i'm there. hopefully it will inspire me to actually work on my build...

i'll bring ice chest and ice


----------



## darinof

I'll be there.


----------



## rton20s

Thanks to TooStubborn's heads up, I might try to make this one as well. Probably without any of my system installed yet.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I was just about to pm you on the other board too. I almost didnt go last time since my system wasnt finished, and ended up having fun even without it.


----------



## zql8tr

I will be there! Looking forward to it.


----------



## BuickGN

Anyone from Central Ca want to caravan?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Buick, if I can get the car ready, im down to caravan. Just cant do over 75. Damn class b license. I need to align it and get at least front tires.


----------



## LGHT_

Is this event open to all? Don't have much of a setup now, but i'm working on a carputer so it's in the works and would love to check out everyone's ride and just get an idea have far car audio has come since the 80's when I had my sentra and CV's!!

Ohh btw I also do a little bbq competing and i'm a certified KCBS judge if you guys want some good Q!


----------



## michaelsil1

Everyone is welcome.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^yep, i drove 4 hours for the last one with no system just to hang out amd listen to nice cars. I need to listen to some i didnt get the chance to last time, like michaels and cvjoint's


----------



## LGHT_

Thanks I will definitely try and make it down. I don't think i've even heard a good SQ car and only recently got back into car audio about this time last year after no having a system for almost 20 years, but after setting up a HTPC and good sound system I realized how much I enjoy listening to music so put together a little something in my truck just to have.


----------



## cvjoint

LGHT_ said:


> Is this event open to all? Don't have much of a setup now, but i'm working on a carputer so it's in the works and would love to check out everyone's ride and just get an idea have far car audio has come since the 80's when I had my sentra and CV's!!
> 
> Ohh btw I also do a little bbq competing and i'm a certified KCBS judge if you guys want some good Q!


Everyone is welcome. 

I would pitch in for some BBQ for sure. Do you want to make bbq? I mean it's a lot of work. This has been proposed before IIRC maybe JT will pitch in as to what can be set up.


----------



## grantwb1

I am down to pitch in on the BBQ!!!!


----------



## rton20s

If I'm able to make it, I'm definitely down to caravan as well. Though that 75 mph limit is gonna kill me. I'll likely be making the trip without my system in as well. Definitely without an upgraded HU. 

If I'm able to come down I'll chip in for whatever food everyone wants to do... BBQ or otherwise.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

75 kills me too. But 2 more points and my license is gone. And I only have one point right now. Commercial licenses get revoked on the third point, and points never ever come off anymore. Can't take traffic school either.


Ill pitch in for whatever food is there as well.


----------



## astrochex

LGHT_ said:


> Is this event open to all? Don't have much of a setup now, but i'm working on a carputer so it's in the works and would love to check out everyone's ride and just get an idea have far car audio has come since the 80's when I had my sentra and CV's!!
> 
> Ohh btw I also do a little bbq competing and i'm a certified KCBS judge if you guys want some good Q!


o hell ya, I would support this effort.


----------



## BuickGN

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> 75 kills me too. But 2 more points and my license is gone. And I only have one point right now. Commercial licenses get revoked on the third point, and points never ever come off anymore. Can't take traffic school either.
> 
> 
> Ill pitch in for whatever food is there as well.


75 is good for me. I usually take it easy anyway.


----------



## LGHT_

cvjoint said:


> Everyone is welcome.
> 
> I would pitch in for some BBQ for sure. Do you want to make bbq? I mean it's a lot of work. This has been proposed before IIRC maybe JT will pitch in as to what can be set up.


I don't mind smoking a butt since it doesn't take that much time. Then everyone can just have pulled pork sammies. It's only about a 6 hour cook and i'm not too far from anaheim so it's doable. 90% of the process actually takes place before the meat even hits the smoker and all the prep would take place at home anyway. After that it's just allowing time for the magic to happen.


----------



## rawdawg

Naturally, I'll toss in cash for some butt. It'll be good practice for later on...


----------



## WhiteLX

My setup isn't impressive, but I'll try to make out. I'd really like to hear what a well sorted SQ system sounds like and get some fab ideas.


----------



## Neel

Looking forward to this , I don't think we have had a bbq since the last time we met up at some park a couple years ago


----------



## jtaudioacc

I'm open to BBQ, but you guys are gonna have to figure all that out. Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm open to BBQ, but you guys are gonna have to figure all that out. Sounds like a lot of work.


It is a lot of work! The last time we had Jame's girlfriend do all the cooking.


----------



## waxworkz

oh wow so this is open to anyone? i'd like to come down and just check stuff out, my system is "in the works". i'd be down to chip in for some Q or even help cook


----------



## jtaudioacc

waxworkz said:


> oh wow so this is open to anyone? i'd like to come down and just check stuff out, my system is "in the works". i'd be down to chip in for some Q or even help cook


Definitely open to all, system or not. Just a chill day talkin and listenin to each others systems.


----------



## waxworkz

jtaudioacc said:


> Definitely open to all, system or not. Just a chill day talkin and listenin to each others systems.


Sounds good to me, no pun intended. If I don't have any jobs booked that day, I'll definitely try and make it.


----------



## LGHT_

So should I get prepared to smoke a butt? I can take care of the butt and will bring some home made sauce. I figure if I get setup and smoking a little earlier than 9:30 it should be ready by 2-3pm or so. As long as I can get some help and suggestion on how to improve my setup and listen to a real system I would appreciate it.

Do you guys normally do a potluck or what?


----------



## cvjoint

By all means. I'll gather up whatever funding guys want to contribute and try to fill in the rest. One time I think Jim brought in the taco truck, the other time we all contributed some more some less and got platters. There have been some pizzas too.


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> So should I get prepared to smoke a butt? I can take care of the butt and will bring some home made sauce. I figure if I get setup and smoking a little earlier than 9:30 it should be ready by 2-3pm or so. *As long as I can get some help and suggestion on how to improve my setup and listen to a real system I would appreciate it.
> *
> Do you guys normally do a potluck or what?


I'm sure you will get some good input on how to improve your system. 

What is a real system?


----------



## michaelsil1

Is there a BBQ grill?


Is there room for some other goodies on it?


----------



## LGHT_

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm sure you will get some good input on how to improve your system.
> 
> What is a real system?


Well my radio is almost 10 years old and the EQ even older, and my sub boxes seems to be pulling apart at the seems so I know I need some hardware upgrades for starters.


----------



## LGHT_

michaelsil1 said:


> Is there a BBQ grill?
> 
> 
> Is there room for some other goodies on it?


For smoking meats I use a WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) It's not made for grilling since the coals are pretty far away from the meat. If you want to smoke something there will be room, but if your thinking of burgers or dogs that won't work.


----------



## LGHT_

cvjoint said:


> By all means. I'll gather up whatever funding guys want to contribute and try to fill in the rest. One time I think Jim brought in the taco truck, the other time we all contributed some more some less and got platters. There have been some pizzas too.


Don't worry about funding for the butt i'll take care of that. Maybe if someone could bring some coleslaw, buns, drinks, plates etc. that would be perfect.


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> Well my radio is almost 10 years old and the EQ even older, and my sub boxes seems to be pulling apart at the seems so I know I need some hardware upgrades for starters.


Sounds like a real system to me. 


What I have noticed is the guys can help me spend ungodly amounts of money improving my system. :laugh:


----------



## cvjoint

LGHT_ said:


> Don't worry about funding for the butt i'll take care of that. Maybe if someone could bring some coleslaw, buns, drinks, plates etc. that would be perfect.


Good deal! Guys, we need:
*coleslaw, buns, drinks, plates*

If you want to bring any of these say so. I can bring whatever else needs to brought.


----------



## jtaudioacc

cvjoint said:


> Good deal! Guys, we need:
> *coleslaw, buns, drinks, plates*
> 
> If you want to bring any of these say so. I can bring whatever else needs to brought.



we still have some plates and napkins from last time. I'll have to check the count on plates, but napkins we are good for sure.


----------



## Black05Hemi

I'll try not to eat all the food this time...


----------



## rton20s

Looks like I'll most likely make it. Wife and baby will be coming with me, and my brother out of Cypress will meet me there, too. Not sure the wife and baby will stick around the whole time. 

As far as contributing, just let me know. Transporting anything refrigerated probably won't work to well coming from CenCal. Cash would be easiest, butwe can work out with whatever else is needed.


----------



## astrochex

LGHT_ said:


> For smoking meats I use a WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) It's not made for grilling since the coals are pretty far away from the meat. If you want to smoke something there will be room, but if your thinking of burgers or dogs that won't work.


I think this meet could carry the joy of sensory overload dues to SQ and BBQ. Its this Saturday, right?


----------



## rton20s

astrochex said:


> I think this meet could carry the joy of sensory overload dues to SQ and BBQ. Its this Saturday, right?


Negative. Thread title states Feb. 11th. Time from 9:30 am 'til the cops show up.


----------



## astrochex

rton20s said:


> Negative. Thread title states Feb. 11th. Time from 9:30 am 'til the cops show up.


erm, I knew that....... twas a joke.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I'll bring some drinks again, and some cash.


----------



## Huaiw

Yes! Been waiting for this. Please let me know how i can contribute.


----------



## rton20s

I know JT Audio is a Hybrid dealer, but if he didn't have one in stock I was planning to bring down my I10SW which should be in my possession by then. I won't have a chance to get it installed. Just figured some folks might be interested to see Hybrid's entry to the subwoofer market.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^ sounds good, what time do you think your gonna head down?

I got my car listenable now, if you want to check it out. Time alignments not done yet, but hopefully will be by the gtg.


----------



## BuickGN

rton20s said:


> I know JT Audio is a Hybrid dealer, but if he didn't have one in stock I was planning to bring down my I10SW which should be in my possession by then. I won't have a chance to get it installed. Just figured some folks might be interested to see Hybrid's entry to the subwoofer market.


I just read about that sub for the first time today, I would love to see it even if it's not functional.


TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ^ sounds good, what time do you think your gonna head down?
> 
> I got my car listenable now, if you want to check it out. Time alignments not done yet, but hopefully will be by the gtg.


Looking forward to hearing yours as well. I finally ordered grills for my 430 mids so I can actually have people in the car. I'm doing something weird, high crossover points and 6db slopes for the midbass to mid and mid to tweeters. I'm curious what you guys will think of it.


----------



## jtaudioacc

rton20s said:


> I know JT Audio is a Hybrid dealer, but if he didn't have one in stock I was planning to bring down my I10SW which should be in my possession by then. I won't have a chance to get it installed. Just figured some folks might be interested to see Hybrid's entry to the subwoofer market.


I finally saw them at CES, but I'm sure others haven't. Haven't used them yet, though.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Looking forward to hearing yours as well, especially those AE's. I made sure my demo cd has at least one song with some VERY low lows. 

I'll be rocking without kick panel grills, had some issues with my speakers and didnt put the grills back in after reinstalling them. Plus, I cut the tolerances waayy too close on my kicks, and had to cut notches in the back of stock grills. They worked great, but after one time removing them, they got too loose and rattled, so they'll stay out until my upgrades come in.


JT, I missed yours last time, I'll have to check out yours as well.


----------



## audioanamoly

I'll be there, looking forward to seeing some of you guys I met last time and meeting some new people. I just wish I had time to finish my build, but I'm a ways away from that. Just finally finished buying almost all new gear and I'm getting ready to move. Should be good fun nonetheless.


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ^ sounds good, what time do you think your gonna head down?
> 
> I got my car listenable now, if you want to check it out. Time alignments not done yet, but hopefully will be by the gtg.


Because I am going down to visit my brother as well, we have decided to stay a couple days down South. The wife and I will be headed down with our son late Friday afternoon. 

I'd love to check your car out in person now that you have the system up and running. It would be cool to meet up here in town between now and the GTG, so I have at least one familiar face down there. 



BuickGN said:


> I just read about that sub for the first time today, I would love to see it even if it's not functional.


I'll make sure to bring the sub down with me then. I also just noticed you had the TL. The brother am meeting down there has one of the same body style. I'm sure he'd love to check out the system you have in yours.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ok, good deal. Ill pm you my number later today when im out of work, pretty much any day but this Tuesday and friday is good.


----------



## BuickGN

Just found out that is my weekend to work. Going to try and find some one to trade weekends with.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> I know JT Audio is a Hybrid dealer, but if he didn't have one in stock I was planning to bring down my I10SW which should be in my possession by then. I won't have a chance to get it installed. Just figured some folks might be interested to see Hybrid's entry to the subwoofer market.


He is also an Audison Dealer now!


----------



## cvjoint

Are you guys loving this weather or what? Say bye bye rattles


----------



## astrochex

cvjoint said:


> Are you guys loving this weather or what? Say bye bye rattles


haha, isn't that the truth?


----------



## jtaudioacc

so you guys doing this BBQ thing?


----------



## rton20s

Dunno... But my non-refundable hotel is officially booked. Let me know how I can pitch in on the grub. Cash is easiest, but I'd something (non-refrigerated) needs to be brought, let me know.


----------



## cvjoint

LGHT_ said:


> Don't worry about funding for the butt i'll take care of that. Maybe if someone could bring some coleslaw, buns, drinks, plates etc. that would be perfect.


See post above, BBQ is in. 

JT is bringing one cooler, napkins and some plates. 

We still need the rest:
coleslaw, buns, drinks, ice, another cooler at least

If no one posts anything I'll buy them and take donations at the meet to cover it. You can also bring whatever else you want to bring. 

We should be good to go.


----------



## brett

missed the last one, but im planning on making it to this one. only problem is i teach in the mornings and sometimes in the afternoon. so, make sure everybody sticks around til the early evening so i can check out all the systems! hopefully mine will be in a presentable/listenable state by that time as well.


----------



## astrochex

I'll bring my cooler with ice.

I will also pitch in for the BBQ..


----------



## cvjoint

I'll be debuting my MTM alignment at this meet. It will be the first and last time it will show up at the meets. It will be replaced soon. The work is not finished, mostly a concoction of aluminum and MDF but decent enough to stomp on.

Otherwise, I'd be happy to listen to some cars with balls = high output. I just discovered Justice lately, and have been procuring lots of house sets. 

Hope James J. shows up to give me some more vocals.


----------



## AndyInOC

Count me in, dunno what ill bring yet but I always throw something on the table lol...... And Rawdawg, I got all that sparkly shimmery **** that you liked so much back, dunno how but its back. Damn ms8 and its finicky auto-tunes


----------



## slamnride

some of you may know me from CACO, but Larry and I will try to make this after a bodybuilding show we have to attend first. Id love to meet more locals!


----------



## michaelsil1

What would you like me to bring?


----------



## Huaiw

In for tuning help. Please let me know how i can contribute. Thanks.


----------



## cvjoint

You guys can bring whatever you want just let me know so we don't double up.

I'm thinking whether I should bring my Scan Illuminators 7" to show off. I'm afraid I'll break them or forget them on the floor somewhere like I did with the Anarchy's.


----------



## strkrfan13

I'll be there! I will bring some potato salad and drinks i suppose if thats cool?


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> You guys can bring whatever you want just let me know so we don't double up.
> 
> I'm thinking whether I should bring my Scan Illuminators 7" to show off. I'm afraid I'll break them or forget them on the floor somewhere like I did with the Anarchy's.


George,

You can leave them in my car. :laugh:


----------



## BigRed

cvjoint said:


> I'm thinking whether I should bring my Scan Illuminators 7" to show off. I'm afraid I'll break them or forget them on the floor somewhere like I did with the Anarchy's.


bring the scans!! they look beefy enough


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ill bring dew, pibb, and some cash.


----------



## brett

pending a last minute schedule change, i am so totally coming! i need for some of you guys with trained, veteran ears to listen to my car if you don't mind. not sure what, if any, i'll be able to bring; things are a little tight in the household, ya know.


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> bring the scans!! they look beefy enough


Not beefy enough to cuddle with!


----------



## rton20s

I'll be bringing similac for sure (infant son). I'll figure out what else I can pick up locally the night before or day of.


----------



## jtaudioacc

one more week bump!


----------



## michaelsil1

I have to fix the Subwoofer


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> I have to fix the Subwoofer


I'll fix it for ya Michael, it will beat your poor Toyota apart lol. Hope I get my hearing back to normal before then, I switched back to my trusty Neo's again and need to re-tune since its a lil hot @ the crossover point right now


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> *I'll fix it for ya Michael, it will beat your poor Toyota apart lol. * Hope I get my hearing back to normal before then, I switched back to my trusty Neo's again and need to re-tune since its a lil hot @ the crossover point right now


I can let the beast shake the car apart, but I want it to purr!


----------



## LGHT_

Looking forward to the meeting. Since my system is "work in progress" would it be possible to get some opinions on a carputer upgrade? I've decided to go that route instead of dropping $800 plus on a new Double Din system. Plus since I work in IT I already have most of the parts I need so all I need is the monitor and a few random pieces. However not sure what I should use as far as amps, crossover etc and have tons of gear I could use, but not sure what route to go.


----------



## cvjoint

I've used a carputer before but it's been some time since then so I'm probably behind on what it can do. Mine was an all in one, multimedia as well as car ECU tunning and car audio processor. I've seen a couple at the meets over the years as well but can't remember who they belonged to.


----------



## BigRed

LGHT_ said:


> Looking forward to the meeting. Since my system is "work in progress" would it be possible to get some opinions on a carputer upgrade? I've decided to go that route instead of dropping $800 plus on a new Double Din system. Plus since I work in IT I already have most of the parts I need so all I need is the monitor and a few random pieces. However not sure what I should use as far as amps, crossover etc and have tons of gear I could use, but not sure what route to go.


We're gonna do our best to talk you out of a carputer....George made every effort to use one, but at the end of the day, it did'nt cut the mustard.


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> We're gonna do our best to talk you out of a carputer....George made every effort to use one, but at the end of the day, it did'nt cut the mustard.


This time around a carputer is too heavy for my build. The harness alone with 25lbs. In a weight insensitive car I would give it a try again. The P99 is a toy compared to what my carputer could do. However, I could not build a carputer as tightly packed as the P99 with common parts.


----------



## BigRed

I thought u ran out of processing power pretty quick George. Sorry for my educated guess


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> I thought u ran out of processing power pretty quick George. Sorry for my educated guess


I don't even remember what the filters were called. I had to recall an old post:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/801081-post358.html

I was able to do brick filters with linear phase filters for all 8 outputs and use 64 bands of parametric EQ. on each channel. Aka no phase distortion on any EQ. or crossovers and unlimited tuning. 

I was NOT able to run FIR Min or other filters that minimized delay. In turn I delayed the video signals to match the audio delay. 

So yeah, on a dual 2.5ghz processor you can have it all but there will be a delay in the audio signal. A 3ghz quad core 64 bit unit could probably minimize the audio delay as well but I don't find this to be a big issue.


Compare this to what P99 can do, you could do this on a processor so small you'd have to pull it out of the 1980s. Pionner will probably take a decade to catch up to what my 1999 carputer did. I wasn't even on the cutting edge of technology.


----------



## BuickGN

cvjoint said:


> This time around a carputer is too heavy for my build. The harness alone with 25lbs. In a *weight insensitive* car I would give it a try again. The P99 is a toy compared to what my carputer could do. However, I could not build a carputer as tightly packed as the P99 with common parts.


Is that another phrase for lack of power... Sorry, I couldn't help it.

I wish I could make it to see your setup. I just had one of my 13" Rotoras crack all the way through so I just ordered a Stoptech kit but there's no way in hell it will be here in time.


----------



## BuickGN

Almost forgot, any guys coming from up north, if you get bored, you can always stop off in Bako for a few minutes. Lots of places to eat right off the freeway.


----------



## cvjoint

BuickGN said:


> Is that another phrase for lack of power... Sorry, I couldn't help it.
> 
> I wish I could make it to see your setup. I just had one of my 13" Rotoras crack all the way through so I just ordered a Stoptech kit but there's no way in hell it will be here in time.


No amount of power is going to help you in turns! An SUV would be weight insensitive, it's not good on gas or in turns. 

Have you thought about AP racing? Carbon ceramics aside they are supposed to be top notch. The Ultima GTR is using them. About the carbon ceramics, have you seen them catch on fire on the Lambo Aventador on Top Gear? Seems to me that's proof the Lambo needs to save some weight.


----------



## BuickGN

cvjoint said:


> No amount of power is going to help you in turns! An SUV would be weight insensitive, it's not good on gas or in turns.
> 
> Have you thought about AP racing? Carbon ceramics aside they are supposed to be top notch. The Ultima GTR is using them. About the carbon ceramics, have you seen them catch on fire on the Lambo Aventador on Top Gear? Seems to me that's proof the Lambo needs to save some weight.


Lol. I knew you were mostly talking about cornering and braking, just had to give you a hard time. I'm open to anything but Rotora right now. Haven't heard much about AP racing though I have heard the name. I chose the stoptechs because they retain the stock brake bias where the Rotoras were heavily front bias.


----------



## cvjoint

BuickGN said:


> Lol. I knew you were mostly talking about cornering and braking, just had to give you a hard time. I'm open to anything but Rotora right now. Haven't heard much about AP racing though I have heard the name. I chose the stoptechs because they retain the stock brake bias where the Rotoras were heavily front bias.


I'll give you this, acceleration wise more power definitely feels like less weight. Having done an engine swap the two (less weight, or more power) are almost indistinguishable.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

BuickGN said:


> Almost forgot, any guys coming from up north, if you get bored, you can always stop off in Bako for a few minutes. Lots of places to eat right off the freeway.


I'm probably going to head up to early to stop on the way up, but I'd stop by on the way back down, since I'll probably leave a little early.


----------



## jtaudioacc

LGHT_ said:


> Looking forward to the meeting. Since my system is "work in progress" would it be possible to get some opinions on a carputer upgrade? I've decided to go that route instead of dropping $800 plus on a new Double Din system. Plus since I work in IT I already have most of the parts I need so all I need is the monitor and a few random pieces. However not sure what I should use as far as amps, crossover etc and have tons of gear I could use, but not sure what route to go.


do you need anything from any of us as far as the BBQ goes? 

I have plates and napkins leftover. I'll have to check on utensils. I'll pick up some drinks as well.

Just making sure everything is set for food.


----------



## rton20s

BuickGN said:


> Almost forgot, any guys coming from up north, if you get bored, you can always stop off in Bako for a few minutes. Lots of places to eat right off the freeway.


Wife, son and I will be heading down Friday afternoon. Probably too soon to stop for dinner. And we won't be heading back until Sunday afternoon some time. So I don't think we'll be able to make the stop in Bakersfield. 

Not to uncommon to make my way down there, though. We were just there a couple weeks ago. Wouldn't mind checking out your car some time when were are out your way. 

Also, I've heard good things about Stoptech, but never used them myself. Powerslot are a pretty reasonably priced alternative that has worked out pretty well on our xBs.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> do you need anything from any of us as far as the BBQ goes?
> 
> I have plates and napkins leftover. I'll have to check on utensils. I'll pick up some drinks as well.
> 
> Just making sure everything is set for food.


John,

You're such a good host! 
Things have changed a lot from when I first started attending these meets.


For better or worse I think my car is tuned. :drummer:


----------



## astrochex

jtaudioacc said:


> do you need anything from any of us as far as the BBQ goes?
> 
> I have plates and napkins leftover. I'll have to check on utensils. I'll pick up some drinks as well.
> 
> Just making sure everything is set for food.


all we need for utensils is white bread!


----------



## BuickGN

cvjoint said:


> I'll give you this, acceleration wise more power definitely feels like less weight. Having done an engine swap the two (less weight, or more power) are almost indistinguishable.


Understood. I got mine down from 34xxlbs to 3080lbs and its a noticeable difference. Transmission reliability is much better and the stock brakes are almost adequate.


----------



## zql8tr

So, to re-cap, can we get a confirmation of who is bringing what so we can figure out if anything was missed?


----------



## jtaudioacc

zql8tr said:


> So, to re-cap, can we get a confirmation of who is bringing what so we can figure out if anything was missed?


Let's start a list:

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

please add your name to the list. some stuff we would need is: 

cooler, ice, chips, cookies, fruit, etc.

drinks: water, coke, pepsi, diet dr pepper, coke zero, etc. 

as always, some chairs are good to have since i have limited seating.

BBQ guys, please speak up, I don't want to be starving. Guess we could always get pizza or something, but that would be last on my list.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Let's start a list:

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.


----------



## rton20s

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.[/QUOTE]

3. rton20s - Similac, and will check the thread on Friday evening and pick up whatever else is needed, or just bring cash.


----------



## LGHT_

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.[/QUOTE]

3. rton20s - Similac, and will check the thread on Friday evening and pick up whatever else is needed, or just bring cash.

4. I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

I figured if we just keep it simple someone cold bring some a few dozen buns and someone else could bring coleslaw we would be set. I usually just grab a bun, pile on some slaw and meat and enjoy, but if you guys want to bring anything else like sides that's up to you.

JT how early should I arrive? I typically smoke a 10-15lb butt for around 6 hours and let it rest for at least 30 min. However if it's easier I can cook partially cook it ahead of time and just finish it off in the smoker so we are not waiting around to eat.


----------



## jtaudioacc

LGHT_ said:


> 1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.
> 
> 2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.


3. rton20s - Similac, and will check the thread on Friday evening and pick up whatever else is needed, or just bring cash.

4. I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

I figured if we just keep it simple someone cold bring some a few dozen buns and someone else could bring coleslaw we would be set. I usually just grab a bun, pile on some slaw and meat and enjoy, but if you guys want to bring anything else like sides that's up to you.

JT how early should I arrive? I typically smoke a 10-15lb butt for around 6 hours and let it rest for at least 30 min. However if it's easier I can cook partially cook it ahead of time and just finish it off in the smoker so we are not waiting around to eat.[/QUOTE]


I'll get here at about 9am, I know I just won't wake up earlier. lol. Plus, I'm the last to leave and the last couple times we've been here pretty late.

So, If you could do some cooking at home to keep the smoking time down, here, that would be excellent. Or, we can just eat later. Either works for me.

So, who got the buns?


----------



## astrochex

jtaudioacc said:


> 3. rton20s - Similac, and will check the thread on Friday evening and pick up whatever else is needed, or just bring cash.
> 
> 4. I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)
> 
> I figured if we just keep it simple someone cold bring some a few dozen buns and someone else could bring coleslaw we would be set. I usually just grab a bun, pile on some slaw and meat and enjoy, but if you guys want to bring anything else like sides that's up to you.
> 
> JT how early should I arrive? I typically smoke a 10-15lb butt for around 6 hours and let it rest for at least 30 min. However if it's easier I can cook partially cook it ahead of time and just finish it off in the smoker so we are not waiting around to eat.



I'll get here at about 9am, I know I just won't wake up earlier. lol. Plus, I'm the last to leave and the last couple times we've been here pretty late.

So, If you could do some cooking at home to keep the smoking time down, here, that would be excellent. Or, we can just eat later. Either works for me.

So, who got the buns? [/QUOTE]

5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.

3. rton20s - Similac, and will check the thread on Friday evening and pick up whatever else is needed, or just bring cash.

4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.

*Also, it's not a requirement to bring something, if you can great, if you can't no big deal. 

It's also not a requirement to have a car with a working system. All are welcome!*


----------



## rton20s

The wife and I will go ahead and get the buns. A couple dozen is good? And what type? Just plain hamburger buns, or is something else preferred?


----------



## cvjoint

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.

3. rton20s - buns

4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.

6. cvjoint - coleslaw 

JT: "Also, it's not a requirement to bring something, if you can great, if you can't no big deal. 

It's also not a requirement to have a car with a working system. All are welcome!"


----------



## jon w.

dear friends,

i can bring a few Dynaudio chairs, a cooler with ice, some cash to chip in for the BBQ, and a few other things if you'd like. 

warmest regards,
jon whitledge


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.

3. rton20s - buns

4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.

6. cvjoint - coleslaw 

7. Jon W. - i can bring a few Dynaudio chairs, a cooler with ice, some cash to chip in for the BBQ, and a few other things if you'd like. 

*Also, it's not a requirement to bring something, if you can great, if you can't no big deal. 

It's also not a requirement to have a car with a working system. All are welcome!*

Location:
*JT Audio & Accessories
1522 W. Embassy Street
Anaheim, Ca. 92802*
https://www.facebook.com/jtaudioacc


----------



## strkrfan13

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.

3. rton20s - buns

4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.

6. cvjoint - coleslaw 

7. Jon W. - i can bring a few Dynaudio chairs, a cooler with ice, some cash to chip in for the BBQ, and a few other things if you'd like

8. strkrfan13- potato salad and drinks


----------



## rawdawg

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.
2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.
3. rton20s - buns
4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)
5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.
6. cvjoint - coleslaw 
7. Jon W. - i can bring a few Dynaudio chairs, a cooler with ice, some cash to chip in for the BBQ, and a few other things if you'd like
8. strkrfan13- potato salad and drinks
9. rawdawg - Fruit & Vegetables


----------



## Black05Hemi

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.
2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.
3. rton20s - buns
4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)
5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.
6. cvjoint - coleslaw 
7. Jon W. - i can bring a few Dynaudio chairs, a cooler with ice, some cash to chip in for the BBQ, and a few other things if you'd like
8. strkrfan13- potato salad and drinks
9. rawdawg - Fruit & Vegetables
10. Black05Hemi - Coke, Pepsi, Sprite


----------



## LGHT_

rton20s said:


> The wife and I will go ahead and get the buns. A couple dozen is good? And what type? Just plain hamburger buns, or is something else preferred?


Whatever you prefer. I personally like the big oversized buns, but it's not a big deal either way. Not sure exactly how many people are attending, but I would say at least 2 buns per person give or take a few.


----------



## jtaudioacc

LGHT_ said:


> Whatever you prefer. I personally like the big oversized buns, but it's not a big deal either way. Not sure exactly how many people are attending, but I would say at least 2 buns per person give or take a few.


I'd guess about 25-35 people show. You never know, but the last few have all been that. There's a lot of guys that don't post that show up.


----------



## rton20s

OK... so I'll grab about 60 buns +/-. I'll just pick them up once I get down there. Shouldn't be too difficult to find a grocery store in Cypress / Anaheim. I'll try and pick up oversized buns as well.


----------



## jtaudioacc

rton20s said:


> OK... so I'll grab about 60 buns +/-. I'll just pick them up once I get down there. Shouldn't be too difficult to find a grocery store in Cypress / Anaheim. I'll try and pick up oversized buns as well.


there's a Target and Walmart right near by.


----------



## audioanamoly

I'm gonna bring either a mini sandwich or meat and cheese platter and some of our homemade potato salad and cole slaw from my family's deli/restaurant (Weiler's Deli).
See you guys there!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc

*1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.
3. rton20s - buns

4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.

6. cvjoint - coleslaw 

7. Jon W. - i can bring a few Dynaudio chairs, a cooler with ice, some cash to chip in for the BBQ, and a few other things if you'd like

8. strkrfan13- potato salad and drinks

9. rawdawg - Fruit & Vegetables

10. Black05Hemi - Coke, Pepsi, Sprite

11. audioanamoly - I'm gonna bring either a mini sandwich or meat and cheese platter and some of our homemade potato salad and cole slaw from my family's deli/restaurant (Weiler's Deli).*


----------



## rton20s

This is looking really good. Too bad this wasn't closer to home for me. I'd have the wife slaving away on some of her killer home made ice cream for dessert!


----------



## cvjoint

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.
3. rton20s - buns

4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.

6. cvjoint - coleslaw 

7. Jon W. - i can bring a few Dynaudio chairs, a cooler with ice, some cash to chip in for the BBQ, and a few other things if you'd like

8. strkrfan13- potato salad and drinks

9. rawdawg - Fruit & Vegetables

10. Black05Hemi - Coke, Pepsi, Sprite

11. audioanamoly - I'm gonna bring either a mini sandwich or meat and cheese platter and some of our homemade potato salad and cole slaw from my family's deli/restaurant (Weiler's Deli).[/B]

12. rton20s - wife slaving away on some of her killer home made ice cream for dessert!

Fixed!


----------



## audioanamoly

Okay, the order is in for...
15 sandwiches consisting of roast beef, smoked turkey, corned beef, baked ham, and a couple tuna salad with lettuce, tomato, and 10 of those with cheese, 5 without on rye, egg, and wheat bread. The sandwiches will be cut into quarters and plattered (60 quarters total). I'll bring condiments for the sandwiches, potato salad, cole slaw, pickles and olives. Come hungry my friends!


----------



## cvjoint

audioanamoly said:


> Okay, the order is in for...
> 15 sandwiches consisting of roast beef, smoked turkey, corned beef, baked ham, and a couple tuna salad with lettuce, tomato, and 10 of those with cheese, 5 without on rye, egg, and wheat bread. The sandwiches will be cut into quarters and plattered (60 quarters total). I'll bring condiments for the sandwiches, potato salad, cole slaw, pickles and olives. Come hungry my friends!


I'm not sure what's more exciting, the belly filling or hearing some large Excels + 15"s again


----------



## rton20s

Ha! I wish. I was saying if you guys were closer to central California, we would. Given that we’ll be driving down the night before, keeping the ice cream, well… ice cream could prove a bit difficult on the drive and in the hotel room. 

If/when we have a Central California GTG, I’ll make it happen.


----------



## audioanamoly

cvjoint said:


> I'm not sure what's more exciting, the belly filling or hearing some large Excels + 15"s again


Well the belly-filling will have to suffice for now, my whole system (aside from the HU and gothias that are coming out) is still in boxes. but I will be more than happy to bring all the gear with me if you would like to fondle any of it I just finished buying all of the new gear in my sig, moved into a new house, and I'm in the middle of setting up the "man cave/garage/shop" so I can start the new build.


----------



## LGHT_

audioanamoly said:


> Well the belly-filling will have to suffice for now, my whole system (aside from the HU and gothias that are coming out) is still in boxes. but I will be more than happy to bring all the gear with me if you would like to fondle any of it I just finished buying all of the new gear in my sig, moved into a new house, and I'm in the middle of setting up the "man cave/garage/shop" so I can start the new build.


Please bring all of your gear I would really like to get some input on what to do with my planned setup and I read good things about the Musical Fidelity V-link, but not sure if i'm going to do that or just go with a SB XFi or not. I'm basically trying to setup a budget carputer system and although I understand car audio and computers I haven't done much with car audio since in over 10 years and the whole audio "processing and sound quality" using things like Bit-one still eludes me.


----------



## audioanamoly

LGHT_ said:


> Please bring all of your gear I would really like to get some input on what to do with my planned setup and I read good things about the Musical Fidelity V-link, but not sure if i'm going to do that or just go with a SB XFi or not. I'm basically trying to setup a budget carputer system and although I understand car audio and computers I haven't done much with car audio since in over 10 years and the whole audio "processing and sound quality" using things like Bit-one still eludes me.


Will do, I have been using the V-link for over a year now in my home system as well and it's a great piece. It's relatively the same idea in a carputer application. PM me if you have any immediate questions and I will shoot you my number if you want to chat about it.


----------



## LGHT_

audioanamoly said:


> Will do, I have been using the V-link for over a year now in my home system as well and it's a great piece. It's relatively the same idea in a carputer application. PM me if you have any immediate questions and I will shoot you my number if you want to chat about it.


That would be great and I really appreciate the offer. Hopefully we can chat a bit on Saturday, because i've been confused about what direction to go in for a while with a carputer setup. Seems like some do a dedicate sound card, others do a processor, and I've seen a few setups that do both with no explanation as to what works best or why


----------



## audioanamoly

LGHT_ said:


> That would be great and I really appreciate the offer. Hopefully we can chat a bit on Saturday, because i've been confused about what direction to go in for a while with a carputer setup. Seems like some do a dedicate sound card, others do a processor, and I've seen a few setups that do both with no explanation as to what works best or why


I hear ya, we will have to chop it up a bit. Look forward to meeting you bro.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> This is looking really good. Too bad this wasn't closer to home for me. I'd have the wife slaving away on some of her killer home made ice cream for dessert!


I'll reimburse you for the Dry Ice that way you can transport it all the way to my stomach.


----------



## Black05Hemi

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll reimburse you for the Dry Ice that way you can transport it all the way to my stomach.


Michael stop being a pig, that's my job


----------



## darrenforeal

really going to try to make this


----------



## rawdawg

Fo' real?

Word.


----------



## cvjoint

Somehow I gotta squeeze in a car wash and 30 minutes of tuning tomorrow.


----------



## jtaudioacc

rawdawg said:


> Fo' real?
> 
> Word.


:laugh::laugh:

I'm hungry, let's eat!


----------



## jtaudioacc

cvjoint said:


> Somehow I gotta squeeze in a car wash and 30 minutes of tuning tomorrow.


You have a small car, and no top. Car wash is no problem! I need to at least vacuum my car. At least I got the tape off my tweeters the last couple months.


----------



## rton20s

Planning to hit the drive thru car wash here in town before we head out. No time to do it proper. No need to tune though, as I am rockin' the stock stereo... for now.


----------



## cvjoint

jtaudioacc said:


> You have a small car, and no top. Car wash is no problem! I need to at least vacuum my car. At least I got the tape off my tweeters the last couple months.


Rag tops are more problematic. Ideally I shouldn't even take it through a tunnel. I just found out that the hand wash place uses a tunnel for the most part. Some false advertising I tell you. The way I found out: they scratched my new wheels on the guiding rails.


----------



## Huaiw

1. jtaudioacc - Plates, Napkins, toilet paper, shop, cooler, some drinks, probably some sammiches from costco.

2. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - 2 cases of water, dr pepper, lays chips.
3. rton20s - buns

4. LGHT - I'll bring everything I need to cook the pork butt and BBQ sauces (hot and mild)

5. astrochex - cooler with ice and 12pack of soda.

6. cvjoint - coleslaw

7. Jon W. - i can bring a few Dynaudio chairs, a cooler with ice, some cash to chip in for the BBQ, and a few other things if you'd like

8. strkrfan13- potato salad and drinks

9. rawdawg - Fruit & Vegetables

10. Black05Hemi - Coke, Pepsi, Sprite

11. audioanamoly - I'm gonna bring either a mini sandwich or meat and cheese platter and some of our homemade potato salad and cole slaw from my family's deli/restaurant (Weiler's Deli).[/B]

12. rton20s - wife slaving away on some of her killer home made ice cream for dessert!

13 Huai - Ganna drop by Costco or Sam's club to grab some muffins or something in that sort for dessert as well.


----------



## darrenforeal

apparently it may rain Saturday  Only 20 percent chance though.


----------



## cvjoint

darrenforeal said:


> apparently it may rain Saturday  Only 20 percent chance though.


See I hate that. If it's 0% it's all fine and dandy. 100% then I know not to get a car wash.


----------



## WhiteLX

Guess I better make sure I keep the windshield wipers in the trunk instead of leaving them behind. Who knows if they still work, I haven't used them in years.


----------



## jtaudioacc

It's not gonna rain, I'm callin it. Anyway, I listen to my audio with the windows up, sounds the same. lol.

btw, rain or shine!!


----------



## cvjoint

I have an odd request of sorts. Does anybody have a blue pill to spare? Bring it to the meet.


----------



## jtaudioacc

cvjoint said:


> I have an odd request of sorts. Does anybody have a blue pill to spare? Bring it to the meet.


can't help you there, but the only request I have if you get one, use it after you leave. I don't want it to get weird, if you take it during the meet. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## CraigE

cvjoint said:


> Andy's going into my bromance category.





cvjoint said:


> Does anybody have a blue pill to spare?


Hmmm.... :uhoh2:


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I have an odd request of sorts. Does anybody have a blue pill to spare? Bring it to the meet.


I have a Blue Pill.


----------



## WhiteLX

michaelsil1 said:


> I have a Blue Pill.


I have those too.


----------



## AndyInOC

Looks like ill be making it to this one too. Sneak out of work early today to hopefully clean up the car & wear the ms8 mics for a while.


----------



## BigRed

cvjoint said:


> I have an odd request of sorts. Does anybody have a blue pill to spare? Bring it to the meet.


Cialis pills are white now


----------



## darrenforeal

cvjoint said:


> I have an odd request of sorts. Does anybody have a blue pill to spare? Bring it to the meet.


----------



## cvjoint

I'll take any colors. I have a safe zone policy. Too bad it doesn't work on girls, that would be more fun for me. Or scary 0_0


----------



## xxx_busa

Its really embassing what you have to do to get them, though.........:laugh::laugh::laugh:




cvjoint said:


> I have an odd request of sorts. Does anybody have a blue pill to spare? Bring it to the meet.


----------



## WhiteLX

Anyone going to have a scope on hand? I just installed a new head unit and need to set the levels on my amp.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Im sure JT does, but if you want I can bring mine just in case. Ill wait to see if he responds before putting it in the car.


----------



## cvjoint

xxx_busa said:


> Its really embassing what you have to do to get them, though.........:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Please tell me they throw you in a room full of naked Victoria's Secret models. 

"Sir, you are disqualified. Now go, the ladies need a rest."


----------



## jtaudioacc

WhiteLX said:


> Anyone going to have a scope on hand? I just installed a new head unit and need to set the levels on my amp.


Yeah, I have a Fluke and a DD-1 on hand.


----------



## audioanamoly

Gonna pick up the food from our restaurant around 8:30 ish and head out. Should take about an hour and a half to get down there. Looking forward to this. Everybody try and remember not to "drop the soap" around George


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^lol. Probably get there around 9:30. Hoping to get there and get some input on my tune before everyone shows up lol.

Got 2 35 packs of water, a 24 pack of dr pepper, a 24 pack of dew, and a bag each of lays regular and lays sour cream and onion chips loaded to go. Probably gonna bring 2 chairs as well.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Please tell me they throw you in a room full of naked Victoria's Secret models.
> 
> "Sir, you are disqualified. Now go, the ladies need a rest."


A fellow chauffeur called me one day complaining that the Victoria Secrets Models were getting naked in the back seat of his car.


----------



## jtaudioacc

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ^lol. Probably get there around 9:30. Hoping to get there and get some input on my tune before everyone shows up lol.
> 
> Got 2 35 packs of water, a 24 pack of dr pepper, a 24 pack of dew, and a bag each of lays regular and lays sour cream and onion chips loaded to go. Probably gonna bring 2 chairs as well.


guess we won't be thirsty. lol


----------



## WhiteLX

is there anything else we need?


----------



## darrenforeal

someone let me know if there is anything else that is needed, and I can pick it up.


----------



## FREQBOX

Ill have a pair of HAT L8v1s with me if anyone is looking for a set.
Got these from Scott on the trade ins deal, they are used but in great shape. 
I will let them go for $200 picked up at the GTG.
I believe these still have a trade in value of $324 if you looking for some other HAT speakers.

I will also be bringing some snacks and soda of choice.


----------



## audioanamoly

Man!! What a great time!! Every system I heard today sounded great in their own right. Had a blast listening to John tell the story behind the "magic bus" and it was an honor to meet him. Great conversation and even better laughs with all you guys. Im glad everyone liked the sandwiches!Thanks JT !!


----------



## rton20s

Agreed! It wasn't exactly what I expected, but I had a really good time. Special thanks to Gary and John for sharing their systems. It is one thing to read about the "Magic Bus," but something else entirely to experience it first hand. And having John share his experience, history and knowledge made it that much better. 

Also, a HUGE thank you to JT for hosting and all those that contributed to the impressive spread. Lots of great eats, especially the sandwiches from Weiler's and that killer pulled pork. 

Lastly, thanks to everyone who offered up their advice and experience regarding my upcoming build. Hopefully I'll have my own system "completed" and ready to share by the next get together.


----------



## jtaudioacc

yay! I'm home! Sleep time, NHRA in the morning.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> yay! I'm home! Sleep time, NHRA in the morning.


Did we keep you up past your bedtime?


Thanks again John for hosting the meet and everyone that brought snacks.


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> Did we keep you up past your bedtime?
> 
> 
> Thanks again John for hosting the meet and everyone that brought snacks.


No, not at all, I just need to wake up fairly early, for me, to watch some loud dragsters in the morning. 

The late night crew, Jon, Gary, and RawDawg are out eating in Little Saigon. Hmmm, RawDawg, I wonder if that's what they are ordering?? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## AndyInOC

JT thanks for a kickass time as always. Good to see all the fellas, and to those of you that heard my car I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## voodoosoul

Thanks BIG RED for dialing in my ride and JT i found the forum thread.....lol, thanks for hosting and having me.


----------



## ErinH

you guys really suck at providing pictures. you know that, right?


----------



## AndyInOC

bikinpunk said:


> you guys really suck at providing pictures. you know that, right?


Yes we know that, but we also have a sub group that has been labelled "the inappropriates" so we're ok with it lol


----------



## xxx_busa

Awesome event & the smokin Pig was fantastic! Thank You !!!


----------



## ErinH

AndyInOC said:


> Yes we know that, but we also have a sub group that has been labelled "the inappropriates" so we're ok with it lol


LOL!


----------



## audioanamoly

xxx_busa said:


> Awesome event & the smokin Pig was fantastic! Thank You !!!


X2, the pork butt was so good, it made me drool all over myself.


----------



## michaelsil1

bikinpunk said:


> you guys really suck at providing pictures. you know that, right?


We prefer being anonymous!


----------



## ErinH

I gotta live my California dreamin through you guys...


----------



## michaelsil1

bikinpunk said:


> I gotta live my California dreamin through you guys...


We close our eyes when we listen! 













There are plenty of pictures of the Magic Bus and some of our other major talent.


----------



## ErinH

I'll pass on the magic bus. Thanks.


Looking forward to hearing you guys rip apart each others' systems.


----------



## michaelsil1

bikinpunk said:


> I'll pass on the magic bus. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing you guys rip apart each others' systems.


The Magic Bus is really worth a listen! 



It's all about peace and love in California. :daisy:


----------



## grantwb1

More and more people show up each time we have these. It makes it better, but I don't seem to get to listen to all the cars I want to either. I missed a few yesterday. Jimmy I forgot to check you horns out before I left, I will just keep your keys next time. 

So many different really really good systems. 

George your car sounds F**KING great like that, don't know how you could even think about changing that but I know that is your sickness. You haven't even considered keeping that setup.

Neel you horns aren't loud enough, more volume please Thanks for the extended session, still grinning like a possum eating ****! The highlight of the day for me! 

I hope yall that listened to my busted ass midbass yesterday didn't feel as bad about it as I did. 

Mad thanks for hosting JT, **** almost forgot what an improvement those 8's made for you. Come to think of it your ride was the one that got me thinking the most, you can never have enough mid bass! I mentioned that your not a pushy shop salesmen, you don't have to be... you car says it all!

BBQ dude, the pork was awesome, especially since you said you were doing it blind with out your normal tools. I am looking into my own stoker now Nothing takes me home to Tejas like some spicey ass BBQ sauce. Thanks so much as know how much labor you put into that meat!


----------



## rawdawg

jtaudioacc said:


> The late night crew, Jon, Gary, and RawDawg are out eating in Little Saigon. Hmmm, RawDawg, I wonder if that's what they are ordering?? :laugh::laugh:


Shhh... don't tell, Michael but we ordered the kitten...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Thanks for another good meetup. Listened to some good cars, missed a few again that I need to hear. Spent an hour listening to the how's whys and what's of the magic bus, and another 20 mins listening. It is an entirely different experience. Just closing the doors changes the way your voice sounds.

Looking forward to the next one, hopefully some changes will be done by then, and I can get it sounding a little better.

Btw, the pork was awesome, and that's coming from someone who doesn't generally like pork.


----------



## jon w.

Thanks JT for hosting such an amazing event! Your hospitality to me, and the other fabulous attendees, is simply amazing and greatly appreciated. You are undoubtedly an important driving force for mobile audio enthusiasm! I hope the word continues to spread that your events are not to be missed. 

Thanks again, Jon


----------



## WhiteLX

Thanks for the warm welcome at my first event. I had a great time and now I know what I should be working towards. I really with I could have heard a set of horns. They were Ll the rage when I was first into car audio in the 90s, but I've never had a chance to track down someone with horns.

That pork was damn good, as was the sauce.


----------



## Neel

The food at these meets keep getting better and better! Thanks JT for making it all happen 

Thanks Jon for taking the time to not only share the magic bus with us , but also explain the science that makes it all work. The magic bus lives up to its reputation and I think we all really appreciated your willingness to give advice and even listen to a few cars.

grantwb1 - next time I am going to wear ear plugs when I let you take over control of the volume knob lol

xxx_busa thanks for the tip on my power steering pump , hopefully that does the trick


----------



## jtaudioacc

Thanks to everyone that came out. Another great time! Glad the weather held out! 

Thanks to all that brought food, drinks, ice, money, coolers, etc!

Big thanks to LGHT_ for the AWESOME pulled pork sandwiches! BooYaa
Also, to audioanamoly for the equally AWESOME sandwiches from the family deli, Weiler's Deli. Them things were gone in no time! Good thing I wasn't listening to a car, otherwise I would have missed out.

These meets are great to listen, learn, and share ideas. Jon W. had his laptop out with an audience around him seems like most of the day. Gary Summers wore his passenger seat out giving out demo after demo. LOL.

The "Inappropriate Crew" kept the laughs going all day, oh, and definitely had most to do with the food disappearing so fast. :laugh:

I always forget to take pictures, at least interior pics, so I tried a little more to get some this time. Still missed a lot, but here are some...









Audison Thesis front end.









Food!









Food!









Smokin!









Soundman! 



























Jon W. showing some stuff on the computer.









Gary explaining something.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Gary's Morel front end.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...223899142_75484824141_9146470_924125483_n.jpg


















Too much BigRed tuning on voodoosoul's ride makes the battery go dead. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...24229142_75484824141_9146473_1060712862_n.jpg
Audison/Hertz


----------



## jtaudioacc

Ok, that's pretty much all I have. Sorry, to those I missed. Most are all closed up with people listening, so, I miss a lot.

Anyone else take some pics?


----------



## BuickGN

Neel said:


> The food at these meets keep getting better and better! Thanks JT for making it all happen
> 
> Thanks Jon for taking the time to not only share the magic bus with us , but also explain the science that makes it all work. The magic bus lives up to its reputation and I think we all really appreciated your willingness to give advice and even listen to a few cars.
> 
> grantwb1 - next time I am going to wear ear plugs when I let you take over control of the volume knob lol
> 
> xxx_busa thanks for the tip on my power steering pump , hopefully that does the trick


I'm really sorry I missed this meet now. You're the one that started my infinite baffle obsession at Acurafest a couple years ago. I really want to get another listen to your car now that I'm a little more involved in the hobby.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^lol its LOUD. Definately sounds good though.

Neel, if your at the next meet, let me know if you need some earplugs. I had my over the ear protectors in the car with me, just forgot about them.


----------



## BuickGN

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ^lol its LOUD. Definately sounds good though.
> 
> Neel, if your at the next meet, let me know if you need some earplugs. I had my over the ear protectors in the car with me, just forgot about them.


I remember the loud part from 2 years ago but Neel was pretty nice not to get too crazy with it. At the time I was running my 12W6s bandpassed but couldn't get the new to me IB setup off my mind after that day. I remember how weird it sounded from outside when he was giving demos with the midbasses vented to atmosphere too. I would love to listen to it now that I've heard many more SQ oriented cars. 

I was also looking to hear Mark's Phass setup with the new tune.

Next time.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol, I burned two cds, one with more pure sq stuff, and a "fun" cd for neels car. Lots of clean loud double kick bass.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks JT for another awesome get together.

The pork guy....THANK YOU. It was worth the wait

I'm sorry to anybody that asked for a little help at the meet. I was burned out from tuning and after smoking that awesome cuban cigar that xxx-busa gave me, I was tapped out 

To the guy that wanted to hear my truck, I looked around and you had left....next time my friend.

I think So-Cal has a great group of car audio fanatics...lets keep this going 

George.....I get to turn that [email protected] up next meet


----------



## zql8tr

This meet proved to me once and for all that I want to do a SQ system now. I had no idea what to expect from a competition worthy system, but now I know that it is _exactly _ what I am looking for! Thank you very much Gary for the extended late session. I was literally hot and bothered by your system and feel bad for fogging up your windows.  

To the new friends I meet, you guys all rock! I look forward to hanging out with you guys in the future. 

To "pork ass guy", it was definitely worth the wait. Even if it wasn't your best, it was still very delicious and tender! I can't imagine what it would taste like if you had done it to your liking.

Thank you very much JT for hosting the event. I have meet very few shop owners that have the hospitality that you extended to all of us. You rock!


----------



## darrenforeal

yeah it was a blast. Meet some cool guys and heard some nice cars. I wish there were more hours in a day to chat and listen to systems. Next time. Hopefully by then I will have my new HAT front stage completely dialed in


----------



## audioanamoly

BigRed said:


> Thanks JT for another awesome get together.
> 
> The pork guy....THANK YOU. It was worth the wait
> 
> I'm sorry to anybody that asked for a little help at the meet. I was burned out from tuning and after smoking that awesome cuban cigar that xxx-busa gave me, I was tapped out
> 
> To the guy that wanted to hear my truck, I looked around and you had left....next time my friend.
> 
> I think So-Cal has a great group of car audio fanatics...lets keep this going
> 
> George.....I get to turn that [email protected] up next meet



I was the guy waiting patiently to hear your truck, but don't sweat it. I kind of felt like that little kid that keeps tugging on your shirt saying "hey mr. Can I hear your stereo?" & you looked like you were really enjoying that stogie. I look forward to checking it out next time. And a big X2 on keeping this fellowship going strong!! I love the fact that we all share such passion for this hobby/obsession. Damn Im getting all sentimental and ****, I think I might cry a little bit......nevermind, it passed.:laugh:


----------



## cvjoint

Jim teases! Hearing Big Red is like getting a date with a Newport Beach hottie. Gotta use everything in your toolbag. 

Able? Hope I got that right. Thanks for the pulled pork, that was the best I've had by far. 

Special thanks to Craig and Mark, it's been great seeing you again.

I hope you all enjoyed fingering my Illuminator and the bass treatment in the car. 

Gentlemen, it's been a pleasure. Till next time!


----------



## BigRed

Audioanamoly. Sorry again man . If your close enough maybe I can pay u a visit?

George give me a call when u have a chance

Speaking of Newport hotties, rawdawg has lost so much weight we didn't even recognize him. Even his Newport stripper girlfriends were in awe


----------



## cvjoint

BigRed said:


> Audioanamoly. Sorry again man . If your close enough maybe I can pay u a visit?
> 
> George give me a call when u have a chance
> 
> Speaking of Newport hotties, rawdawg has lost so much weight we didn't even recognize him. Even his Newport stripper girlfriends were in awe


Lost a bunch of numbers last month while I reset my phone. PM me #.


----------



## LGHT_

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me some well needed advice at the meet and gave me an opportunity to listen to their cars. Had a great time and glad everyone enjoyed the pulled pork. I know it took a lot longer than anticipated, but I got side tracked listening to those amazing systems and forgot all about the pork a few times. Although I only got to hear a few cars I was truly amazed at how far the sport has gotten in the 12 or so years since my last system. 

I knew I needed some work, but wow i'm pretty intimidated on how bad my system sounds now in comparison to a real system. Hopefully I can get my carputer done before the next meet and once that's done move on to fabricating my separates so they are not facing the windshield Dohh!

Ohh BTW who likes ribs?


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> Ohh BTW who likes ribs?


----------



## BigRed

Yea we do ?


----------



## cvjoint

love the ribs


----------



## rton20s

So... Are we already planning the next GTG? Starting the food list?


----------



## jtaudioacc

LGHT_ said:


> Ohh BTW who likes ribs?


----------



## michaelsil1

George, 


When are you installing those new Mid Bass Drivers?


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> JT thanks for a kickass time as always. Good to see all the fellas, and to those of you that heard my car I hope you enjoyed it.


Sounded really good from the outside, I would have liked to listen to it from the inside.


----------



## BigRed

^^ BA BA BA BA BA BASSSSSS!!!!! lol


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> So... Are we already planning the next GTG? Starting the food list?


How can you pass up another get together knowing these will be served?


----------



## LGHT_




----------



## LGHT_




----------



## LGHT_




----------



## LGHT_




----------



## LGHT_




----------



## audioanamoly

BigRed said:


> Audioanamoly. Sorry again man . If your close enough maybe I can pay u a visit?
> 
> George give me a call when u have a chance
> 
> Speaking of Newport hotties, rawdawg has lost so much weight we didn't even recognize him. Even his Newport stripper girlfriends were in awe


It's all good Red, you were "being of service" to a bunch of guys at the meet and I totally respect the fact that you were willing to help out those that asked. If your ever gonna be close by the Northridge area let me know so I can finally hear that beast. If not, I will catch up with you at the next gig. 

George, Those Fatals sound real good my man, I wouldnt change a thing.....except maybe the SLS


----------



## ErinH

Jim was servicing people?! No wonder you guys have such a large crowd at these things. Lol!


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> Sounded really good from the outside, I would have liked to listen to it from the inside.



Damn, wish I would have known Michael you're always welcome to have a seat in the box. I actually have my passenger side tweet slowly eating itself so by the next meet I should have some new highs going.




BigRed said:


> ^^ BA BA BA BA BA BASSSSSS!!!!! lol


You know me Jim, the party knob is always set extra happy. It does put out a bit of low end for a single 10 lol.


----------



## BigRed

bikinpunk said:


> Jim was servicing people?! No wonder you guys have such a large crowd at these things. Lol!


Yes!! This is the wild wild west Erin!!


----------



## cvjoint

Who brought the classy plywood to the meet? That's me! On the other hand I apologize to those that got splinters, but think about it this way, better birch splinters than aluminum ones. 

I'm afraid the Illuminators will be a slow project. I don't see myself putting in 25hours in the car all at once. BG Neo10s next time!

Jim was out there servicing with the Omnimic? Whoa 0_0


----------



## ErinH

Jim,
Iove the painters tape. I use the same thing. Great minds, my man ...


George, watch out! those dudes were thinking of stealing your bass!


----------



## rton20s

All your bass are belong to us?


----------



## duckymcse

Man, I'm so jealous you guys got such a good time with this meet.
I couldn't make it because I had to baby sit my 2 months old daughter and my wife is still recovering from postpartum.
Hopefully, see you guys next meet.


----------



## rton20s

I'd say next time, bring her. At least for a little while. My wife and infant son even came by for a few hours.


----------



## BigRed

congrats Ducky!! I brought my 11 year old son. It was good till he started drilling on JT's tablesaw top with a drill bit and drill. Luckily it was a tapered drill bit with no real tip.


----------



## LGHT_

BigRed said:


> congrats Ducky!! I brought my 11 year old son. It was good till he started drilling on JT's tablesaw top with a drill bit and drill. Luckily it was a tapered drill bit with no real tip.


Did he take the advice of pushing in on the cone on all the speakers to make sure they where tough enough?? :surprised:


----------



## audioanamoly

bikinpunk said:


> Jim was servicing people?! No wonder you guys have such a large crowd at these things. Lol!


Good one, Low blow Erin.....No pun intended


----------



## michaelsil1

bikinpunk said:


> Jim,
> Iove the painters tape. I use the same thing. Great minds, my man ...
> 
> 
> George, watch out! those dudes were thinking of stealing your bass!


George had the 7" Illuminators sitting out for everyone to gawk at.


----------



## cvjoint

I only brought one. There is more bass from where that one came from. Moral of the story, I never run out of bass. 

If any of you have Illuminator tweeters you should try running them without a filter with a little power. Those suckers have bass too.


----------



## ErinH

michaelsil1 said:


> George had the 7" Illuminators sitting out for everyone to gawk at.


they sure are pretty, ain't they? 

I shouldn't hide mine in the kicks.


----------



## michaelsil1

bikinpunk said:


> *they sure are pretty, ain't they?*
> 
> I shouldn't hide mine in the kicks.


They had me drooling!


----------



## zql8tr

rton20s said:


> All your bass are belong to us?


Wow, as a gamer, that's awesome and made me snort Coca-Cola out my nose!


----------



## zql8tr

Several cars I listened to had more bass than I have with 4 - 8's with plenty of power, and our 8's can get down and dirty. How is it a single 10 can kick my ass and sound good at the same time, all while in a cabin area 2x the size of mine?!? I figured because I'm a bass head at heart, I would need to run multiple subs to get the output I like. How do you guys do that?


----------



## CraigE

cvjoint said:


> I only brought one. There is more bass from where that one came from. Moral of the story, I never run out of bass.
> 
> If any of you have Illuminator tweeters you should try running them without a filter with a little power. Those suckers have bass too.


Yes... George, Thanks for bringing the Illuminator.
It's sooo sexy.
I did a little more checking on my door depth. It's 3-3/4", and with a 1" baffle I have total depth of 4-3/4" .
It will fit easily. 

Solen has the paper cone model on special for 263.81 Canadian.
Solen Electronique Inc.
With the exchange rate being $ 1 US = $ .994 Can, is there any problem ordering from Solen ? 
Anyone with experience purchasing from Solen ?


----------



## BigRed

CraigE said:


> Yes... George, Thanks for bringing the Illuminator.
> It's sooo sexy.
> I did a little more checking on my door depth. It's 3-3/4", and with a 1" baffle I have total depth of 4-3/4" .
> It will fit easily.
> 
> Solen has the paper cone model on special for 263.81 Canadian.
> Solen Electronique Inc.
> With the exchange rate being $ 1 US = $ .994 Can, is there any problem ordering from Solen ?
> Anyone with experience purchasing from Solen ?


solen is legit. check the shipping charges. I think thats why alot of people frown upon having anything shipped from Canada..Ehhhh?


----------



## AndyInOC

zql8tr said:


> Several cars I listened to had more bass than I have with 4 - 8's with plenty of power, and our 8's can get down and dirty. How is it a single 10 can kick my ass and sound good at the same time, all while in a cabin area 2x the size of mine?!? I figured because I'm a bass head at heart, I would need to run multiple subs to get the output I like. How do you guys do that?


Find a sub that will get loud & sound good doing it lol. It's a numbers game.


----------



## cvjoint

CraigE said:


> Yes... George, Thanks for bringing the Illuminator.
> It's sooo sexy.
> I did a little more checking on my door depth. It's 3-3/4", and with a 1" baffle I have total depth of 4-3/4" .
> It will fit easily.
> 
> Solen has the paper cone model on special for 263.81 Canadian.
> Solen Electronique Inc.
> With the exchange rate being $ 1 US = $ .994 Can, is there any problem ordering from Solen ?
> Anyone with experience purchasing from Solen ?


Like Jim said, check the shipping quote, it's a lot sometimes. Otherwise, for warranty purposes it's nice to ship to Madisound instead. I bought some gear from a European dealer and a Seas broke on me. I just kicked it to the curb. They were not responding and shipping would have been too much.


----------



## astrochex

This was best GTG yet of the 3 I've been too.

I had a goal of listening to as many cars as I could and to ask questions.

I listened to Craig's Vette, George's science project, Michael's kitty, and Mark's Acura. Its been a while since I've heard a quality system, so I was amazed again by the impact of music. I appreciate the time they all spent telling me about their systems and answering my noob questions.

I enjoyed all the cars I heard, but Craig and Marks were my subjective favorites. I had never heard a surround system in a car so Craigs was really an ear opener. The MS-8 demo is very, very cool. I think I am getting a soft spot now for Marks system. This is the second time I've heard it and I get emotions from his system that I hit my gut. 

The food was great especially LGHT_'s succulent BBQ. Having that smell permeate the shop was another dimension to the experience.

Thanks to JT for being a great host.


----------



## audioanamoly

CraigE said:


> Yes... George, Thanks for bringing the Illuminator.
> It's sooo sexy.
> I did a little more checking on my door depth. It's 3-3/4", and with a 1" baffle I have total depth of 4-3/4" .
> It will fit easily.
> 
> Solen has the paper cone model on special for 263.81 Canadian.
> Solen Electronique Inc.
> With the exchange rate being $ 1 US = $ .994 Can, is there any problem ordering from Solen ?
> Anyone with experience purchasing from Solen ?


I just bought my SEAS nextels from Solen they shipped fast no problems.


----------



## theunderfighter

Well I was slacking and missed this one too >.< Any hint at when the next event may be?


----------



## jtaudioacc

theunderfighter said:


> Well I was slacking and missed this one too >.< Any hint at when the next event may be?


April 7th!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/125224-so-california-meet-april-7th.html


----------

